# New Code: Distance Information



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

An option in the 7 Series (see attached the appropriate page from the 760i manual *
View attachment Distance Information.pdf
*) is *Distance Information*. The system displays a symbol in the Head-up Display to indicate that the distance behind the vehicle in front is not sufficient. The distance is determined by the radar sensor of the Active Cruise Control.

The following symbol is displayed in the HUD when the distance from the vehicle traveling ahead is too short.

















With the code changes below, you will get this option in a properly equipped F10 (you need to have SA610 (HUD) and SA5DF (ACC+) or SA541 (ACC)):

*HU_CIC->3000 HMI, 78->HUD_DISTANCE_INFO->aktiv (default is nicht_aktiv)

ICM->3000-Daten, F8->LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l->ein (default is aus)

KOMBI->3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, 32->IBRAKE_ABSTAND_ENABLE->aktiv (default is nicht_aktiv)

KOMBI->3008 PIA_Einheiten, 10->HUD_PIA_IBRAKE_INFO->aktiv (default is nicht_aktiv*)

Functional requirements
--> Active Cruise Control switched off.
--> Display in the Head-up Display selected.
--> Distance too short for longer than about 2 seconds.
--> Speed greater than approx. 40 mph/70 km/h.

If you want the distance information to show up in the HUD, select the new checkbox that appears under Settings->Head-Up Display->Displayed information->Distance information.

You can also adjust the minimum distance that triggers the warning by adjusting the two settings below. By a complex combination of time, speed and distance they define the sensitivity of the warning.

*ICM-3000-Daten, F8->LDM_DIC_schw_ist_dt_vorausobj_c (default is Werte=14 or decimal of 20)
*
q=0.1 (20 x 0.1=2.0). This is the minimum distance between your car and the object ahead before a warning is issued. After a lot of experimentation I suggest Werte=07. That said, I tend to follow cars closely. Adjust to your driving style. The lower the werte value the smaller the distance before a warning is issued.

*ICM->3000-Daten, F8->LDM_DIC_schw_ist_abst_vorausobj_c-> (default is Werte=3C or decimal of 60)*

After some experimentation, I suggest Werte=5C or decimal of 92. The bigger the number, the longer you need to remain at the minimum distance before a warning is issued.

Adjust to your desire. I tend to drive close to the cars in front, so I have reduced its sensitivity. I suggest you try it with its defaults and then play with the settings above until you are happy. This new feature will provide you with an additional warning if you get too close to the car in front.

Notes:

1) As usual, when coding anything in ICM you will get errors/or malfunctions. These will clear up after a complete car shutdown.

None of this is possible without the resources, tools and advice provided by Shawn, Sean and others.

JEG23


----------



## oneon3putts (Nov 10, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Didn't work for me. I have the ACC, used defaults and ticked the new "Distance Info" box. Scared the **** out of the driver in front of me with 1 meter distance in 90 km/h, but no symbol came up in the HUD. Only the finger to the before mentioned driver came up.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mobileum said:


> Didn't work for me. I have the ACC, used defaults and ticked the new "Distance Info" box. Scared the **** out of the driver in front of me with 1 meter distance in 90 km/h, but no symbol came up in the HUD. Only the finger to the before mentioned driver came up.


Mobileum

While the finger can be an effective "head-up-display" warning that you are following the vehicle in front too close, I do not think it is ideal.

Can we explore a bit why it is not working for you?

I assume you changed all the four codes in my original post? Did you leave the adjustments on their defaults? On those, you do not need to follow the car that close (or fast) to get the warning.

Which ACC you have? 541, 544 or 5DF?

I saw in another post that you have an early F10. Do you have the non-color HUD or the color HUD?

This information could help troubleshoot why is not working in your car.

JEG23


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

great find, +1


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Great find, but I am a little confused. When I get too close to a car right now or when I am approaching a car too fast a picture of a red car shows up on my HUD and dash. It looks like the picture below but without the cruise control speed on top. Is this warning different? Or do they both serve the same purpose?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> Great find, but I am a little confused. When I get too close to a car right now or when I am approaching a car too fast a picture of a red car shows up on my HUD and dash. It looks like the picture below but without the cruise control speed on top. Is this warning different? Or do they both serve the same purpose?


djsaad,

Indeed, when you approach a car too fast, the forward collision warning is activated and you get that BIG red car symbol. The distance information symbol comes up every time you get closer than a set distance. One indicates immediate danger (approaching too fast, time to intervene), the other advices you that you are driving too close (hence its color is orange instead of red indicating that it is a lesser warning. I hope that is clear.

JEG23


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

JEG23 said:


> Mobileum
> 
> While the finger can be an effective ***8220;head-up-display***8221; warning that you are following the vehicle in front too close, I do not think it is ideal.
> 
> ...


See answers above


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mobileum said:


> See answers above


Mobileum,

Before you saw the finger, did you see a bright red car as show above by djsaad1?

Do you have forward collision warnings in your car?

Maybe somebody else can chime in, but I think 2010 F10's do not have the color HUD. It may have to do with that.

JEG23


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Yes, I have Anti Collision Warning. And it works perfect. I can also set the ACW to Early, Normal or Late.
*
HUD:*

This is mine:










This is perhaps the new one:


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mobileum,

It is different from my HUD. Maybe that is the explanation. Otherwise, I am stumped. Hopefully others will code this and comment. It works well in my setup.

JEG23


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

@mobileum

in the first Post, JEG23 mentuioned the functional requirements:

*Functional requirements
--> Active Cruise Control switched off.*

so this apparently means as long as ACC is active its own displays override whatever you have coded.
only when deactivated you would get your newly coded symbol.

Or am I wrong ??


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

razorback said:


> @mobileum
> 
> in the first Post, JEG23 mentuioned the functional requirements:
> 
> ...


Yes, this is how I understood it. My ACC was off during the test.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mobileum said:


> Yes, this is how I understood it. My ACC was off during the test.


I assumed that Mobileum had ACC off during his test.

It would be nice to hear from others for which this worked. Unfortunately we only tend to hear from those that have problems. In my car it is working perfectly.

JEG23


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

unfortunately I cannot really test it although I have 5DF but:
HU-NBT and 6WB also on my F07
and in this combination not one single coding attempt for additional HUD-Functionality did work so far.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5 Bananas on this one JEG:

:freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> 5 Bananas on this one JEG:
> 
> :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc


Shawn,

Thank you very much. I will add to my collection 

Are you back on this side of the pond?

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I flew home last Saturday...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone with NBT confirm if HU_NBT / HUD_DISTANCE_INFO adds "Distance information" Checkbox in Settings=>Heads-Up Display?

I ask becasue we know with HU_NBT / HUD_TURNSIGNAL, no checkbox is added like it is with HU_CIC, and I am wondering if it is the same with HUD_DISTANCE_INFO.


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

I can.

HUD_DISTANCINFO adds a checkbox to the settings, can be checked but no effect here (with 6WB)
HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST adds a checkbox as well but can NOT be checked


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razorback said:


> I can.
> 
> HUD_DISTANCINFO adds a checkbox to the settings, can be checked but no effect here (with 6WB)
> HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST adds a checkbox as well but can NOT be checked


Thanks. What do you mean though that HUD_DISTANCE_INFO has no effect after being checked? Is your HUD not showing Distance Information? Did you make the other required changes in KOMBI and ICM?


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

*No function*

Hi !

I can not activate the distance info. My ICM have no LDM parameter. I have change the C_Abstandsinfo_Funktion to ein, but no luck. I have change too the C_DIC_Istabstandsanzeige from initwert to hex 01, but no luck. In NBT and KOMBI i have already set the parameters. I can activate the checkbox in HUD menu, but no function.
Here is my CAF:

CAF_ID:05 00 00 06 7B 002 003 147 
C_2DR_Rekonstruktion_Navigationsbaum: ein [01]
C_AAT_schub_ausstieg_offset: initwert [96]
C_AAT_schub_einstieg_korrektur_skal: initwert [00]
C_AAT_schub_einstieg_offset: initwert [19]
C_AHM_vorhanden: aus [00]
C_ANBREMSEN_AUF_STANDZIELE_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
C_ANBREMSEN_LAENDERPARAMETRIERUNG: Gruppe_1 [00]
C_Abstandsinfo_Funktion: aus [00]
C_Abstandsinfo_Schwelle_Zeitluecke: 0.8s [08]
C_Abstandsinfo_im_Uebertreten: aus [00]
C_Abstandsstufe_init: Stufe_3 [03]
C_Aktivierung_Geschw: Aufsetzen mit Wippe [01]
C_Anpassung_FES_Modus: FES_verbaut [01]
C_Aufsetzen_Stand_ohne_ZO: nicht aktiv [00]
C_Automatisches_Losfahren: automatisch [00]
C_Automatisches_Losfahren_Wartezeit: initwert [03]
C_BypassMode: aus [00]
C_CDS_ax_neg_fein: Default [2D]
C_CDS_ax_neg_grob: Default [69]
C_CDS_ax_pos_fein: Default [23]
C_CDS_ax_pos_grob: Default [55]
C_CwA: 068_F01_F02_F03_F04_F10_F11_F18, 068_Sonstige [44]
C_DCC_Funktion_bei_DSC_Status: DSC_Vollsystem [00]
C_DIC_Istabstandsanzeige: initwert [00]
C_Dac_Aktiv: inaktiv [00]
C_Dac_CCAktiv: inaktiv [00]
C_Dac_FzgVariante: initwert [00]
C_Dac_Sensitivity: initwert, 00 L7 [00]
C_DebugFrame: aus [00]
C_Dyn_Rollradius: 33cm [21]
C_Entprellzeit_Bedienung: initwert [08]
C_Entprellzeit_DauerBedienung: initwert [26]
C_Entwicklung_HIL_Tests: aus [00]
C_FCW_CCM_Funktion: initwert [00]
C_FDS_FES_Verbau: initwert [00]
C_Fahrfunktion: acc_sng [03]
C_Gateway_Application: aktiv [01]
C_Gateway_Diagnose: aktiv [01]
C_Gateway_NetworkManagement: aktiv [01]
C_Geschwindigkeit_Einheit: kmh [00]
C_Getriebetyp: EGS [00]
C_HDC_vorhanden: aus [00]
C_KAB_Bergabansatz: ein [01]
C_KAB_skal_Pmin_Pausroll: Default [08]
C_KAB_skal_Pmin_Pbergab_ausstieg: Default [00]
C_KAB_skal_Pmin_Pbergab_erkennen: 2d2_F10_F11_F18_F25, 2d2_Notlauf [6E]
C_KAB_skal_Pmin_Pbergab_gerastet: 2d1_F10_F11_F18_F25, 2d1_Notlauf [69]
C_KAB_skal_iPM_Leistungsreserve: Default [32]
C_KBV_DBC_Umparametrisierung_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut: nicht_verbaut [00]
C_KBV_NiVi_verbaut: nicht_verbaut [00]
C_KBV_Vorbefuellung_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_AKUTWARNUNG_DEFAULT_ON: nicht_aktiv [00]
C_KFS_ANBREMSEN_IBRK5_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
C_KFS_DIAGNOSESPEICHER_AKTIV: initwert [00]
C_KFS_PBA_Anbremsen_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PBA_Ausloeseschwelle_DBC_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PBA_Vorbefuellung_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PBA_bei_PCW_Warnung_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PCW_Akutwarnung_auf_Standziele_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PCW_Akutwarnung_dynamisch_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PCW_Akutwarnung_statisch_enable: nicht_aktiv [00]
C_KFS_PCW_Vorwarnung_auf_Standziele_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PCW_Vorwarnung_dynamisch_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KFS_PCW_Vorwarnung_statisch_enable: aktiv [01]
C_KGB_aktiv: aktiv [01]
C_KOV_Ueberwachung_enable: initwert [00]
C_Laendervariante: ECE [01]
C_Langtippen_aktiv: ein [01]
C_MF_Lenkrad: verbaut [01]
C_MSA_Kopplung: verbaut [01]
C_Masse_Anhaenger: F0x F1x, F2x F25 F3x [06]
C_Masse_Fahrzeug: 1800kg [24]
C_Messbotsch_Inhalte: default [03]
C_Messbotsch_flexray_aktiv: aus [00]
C_NVC_Exit_no_dyn_aktiv_l: aktiv, nicht_aktiv [00]
C_NVC_Navi_Dynamik_aktiv_l: aktiv [01]
C_NVC_aktiv_1: aktiv [01]
C_NiVi_Funktion: initwert [00]
C_PCW_Funktion_aktiv: aktiv [01]
C_PMA_vorhanden: nicht_verbaut [00]
C_Raddrehzahlsensoren_Richtungserkennung: aktiv [01]
C_RadradiusDyn: initwert [00]
C_Radstand: initwert [00]
C_Regelung_auf_stehende_Ziele: inaktiv [00]
C_SARAH_Stufe: voll [02]
C_SLD_Auspraegung: einstufig ein [00]
C_SLD_Funktion: aktiv [01]
C_SLD_vmax_kmh: 230kmh [2E]
C_SLD_vmax_mph: 140mph [1C]
C_SLD_vmin_kmh: 30kmh, 20mph_MeilenBeispiel [06]
C_SLD_vmin_mph: 20mph [04]
C_SSC_VERZ_VERST: aktiv [01]
C_Schubabschaltung: aktiv_ebene_bergab [03]
C_SchwerpunktX: initwert [00]
C_SchwerpunktY: initwert [00]
C_SchwerpunktZ: initwert [00]
C_Segeln_vorhanden: enable [01]
C_Stauassistent_vorhanden: nicht_aktiv [00]
C_TOR_bzr_dyn_Ausloeseschwelle_ACC_regelt: initwert [30]
C_TOR_bzr_dyn_Ausloeseschwelle_Suspend: 2.0sec [28]
C_TOR_bzr_stat_Ausloeseschwelle_ACC_regelt: 1.8sec [24]
C_TOR_bzr_stat_Ausloeseschwelle_Suspend: 1.8sec [24]
C_TOR_im_Suspend: nicht aktiv [00]
C_Traegheitsmoment: initwert [00]
C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC: zugelassen [01]
C_VZA_Funktion: ein [01]
C_Variante_Bedienung: Tastenfeld_6Tasten [03]
C_Variante_Feststellbremse: EPB [02]
C_Variante_Motor: Diesel4Zylinder [05]
C_Wunschgeschw_ACC_max_kmh: 210_kmh [2A]
C_Wunschgeschw_ACC_max_mph: 130_mph [1A]
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_max_kmh: 230_kmh [2E]
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_max_mph: 140_mph [1C]
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_min_kmh: 30 kmh [1E]
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_min_mph: 20 mph [14]
C_ZSW_Fahrzeugbreite: 190cm [13]
C_ZSW_Grundwert_Spurbreite: initwert [13]
C_ZSW_Ueberwachung_enable: aktiv [01]
C_aPDC_vorhanden: nicht_aktiv [00]
C_ax_max_skal: wert_01 [64]
C_ax_min_skal: wert_01 [64]
C_iPM_P_max: N20B20ML_160KW, N47D20SL_1xxKW, N47D20TL_160KW [20]
C_iPM_P_min: F0x F1x, F2x F25 F3x [32]
C_pFGS_Funktion: initwert [00]
Checksum_High: Summe [CC]
Checksum_Low: Summe [02]
Cnvlyr_i_CPar_HL_Connect: 0F_VDC_oder_IAS_rest_egal [0F]
Cnvlyr_i_CPar_Offset_LwFahrer: 0 Grad [64]
Exception_i_CPar_active: aktiv [01]
Hc2_i_CPar_Fahrzeugbreite: 1.8m [03]
Hc2_i_CPar_Spurbreite: 1.5 m [00]
Hc2_i_CPar_Vib_Art: Vibration_EIN_dauerhaft [01]
Hc2_i_CPar_Vib_Frequenz: aus [00]
Hc2_i_CPar_Vib_Prg_Anlauf: Anlaufprogramm 2 [01]
Hc2_i_CPar_Vib_Prg_Rklauf: Ruecklaufprogramm 2 [01]
Hc2_i_CPar_Vib_T_Aktiv: 500 ms [0A]
Hc2_i_CPar_Vib_T_Passiv: 500 ms [0A]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc1_Aktiv_v: 70_kmh [0E]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc1_Degradation: keine_Degradation_moeglich [00]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc1_Fkt_aktiv: nicht_aktiv [00]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc1_Last_Mode_Typ: PIA [02]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc1_Moment_Aktiv: nicht_aktiv [00]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc1_Vib_Aktiv: aktiv [01]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Aktiv_v_high: 70 kmh [0E]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Aktiv_v_low: 50 kmh [0A]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Fkt_Aktiv: HC2_low_aktiv [01]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_KAFAS_verbaut: nicht verbaut [00]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Last_Mode_Typ: PIA [02]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Vib_Aktiv: aktiv [01]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Vib_Amplitude: VibStaerkeDefault [00]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc2_Warnstufe: Anzeigesegment AN, Blinken Stufe 1 [02]
HcSwcCPar_i_HcKoHa_Fkt_Aktiv: aktiv [01]
HcSwcCPar_i_HcKoHa_TLC_verbaut: verbaut [01]
HcSwcCPar_i_Hc_Ueberw_Aktiv: aktiv [01]
HdlCalibHL_C0_Gradient_FL: 1690_F10, F11, F18 [06 9A]
HdlCalibHL_C0_Gradient_FR_high: F01, F02, F03, F04, F07, RR4, F10, F11, F18, F12, F13, Notlauf [F9]
HdlCalibHL_C0_Gradient_FR_low: -1690_F10_F11_F18, Notlauf [66]
HdlCalibHL_C0_Gradient_RL: 1640_F01_F02_F03_F04_F07_F10_F11_F18, 1640 Notlauf [06 68]
HdlCalibHL_C0_Gradient_RR_high: F01 F02 F03 F04 F07 F10 F11 F18, F12 F13, RR04, Notlauf [F9]
HdlCalibHL_C0_Gradient_RR_low: F01 F02 F03 F04 F07 F10 F11 F18, Notlauf [98]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_FL_high: neg05_00 F0x F1x [FE]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_FL_low: neg05_00 F0x F1x [0C]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_FR_high: F0x F1x [FE]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_FR_low: F0x F1x [0C]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_RL_high: neg14_00, neg15_00 F10, F18,F32,F33 [FA]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_RL_low: -1500_F10_F18, -1500_F32_F33 [24]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_RR_high: F10, F18 [FA]
HdlCalibHL_S0_Offset_RR_low: -1500_F10_F18 [24]
IbrFb_CPAR_IbrFbActive: EIN [01]
IcmKod_B_AuskuppelnOK: aktiv [01]
IcmKod_B_BedStab: nicht_aktiv [00]
IcmKod_B_Duenenlogik: nicht_aktiv [00]
IcmKod_B_ECO: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC: verbaut [01]
IcmKod_B_EPS: TKPS_offen [01]
IcmKod_B_FPK: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_GMV: verbaut [01]
IcmKod_B_HAS: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_HLenInIcm: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_HSS_Delay: nicht_aktiv [00]
IcmKod_B_InitEco: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_KmTacho: verbaut [01]
IcmKod_B_LastFncEcoZeit: 00_init [00]
IcmKod_B_S203A: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S205A: verbaut [01]
IcmKod_B_S220A: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S223A: verbaut [01]
IcmKod_B_S229A: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S2TBA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S2VBA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S2VHA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S3ACA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S508A: aktiv [01]
IcmKod_B_S5DKA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S5DLA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S5DPA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S704A: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_S7ACA: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_SVT: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_Spoiler: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_B_Sportlenkung: nicht_verbaut [00]
IcmKod_I_Aufbaustand: BBG [02]
IcmKod_I_Ausfuehrung: Andere [00]
IcmKod_I_Karosserie: L6CD_F10, F25L7_F35 [0A]
IcmKod_I_Motor: 0B_L6CD_N47D20 [0B]
IcmKod_I_Sbs_aycheck_thr: KontrollschwelleKlein [00]
IcmKod_I_Sbs_mdl_no_lza_2_high: initwert [00]
IcmKod_I_Sbs_mdl_no_lza_2_low: initwert [00]
IcmKod_I_Sbs_mdl_no_lza_high: default [00]
IcmKod_I_Sbs_mdl_no_lza_low: default [00]
IcmKod_I_Sensormonitoring: aktiv [00]
Layout_Version_High: Version High [06]
Layout_Version_Low: Version_Low [10]
SIGNATURE: value [00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00]
Verbau5AL_ActiveProtection: aktiv [01]
Verbau5AR_StauAssist: nicht_verbaut [00]
Verbau5AS_DriveAssist: nicht_verbaut [00]
Verbau5AT_DriveAssistPlus: nicht_verbaut [00]
Verbau5DP_ParkAssist: nicht_verbaut [00]
Verbau606_NaviLow: nicht_verbaut [00]
Verbau609_NaviHigh: verbaut [01]
entfall_IcmKod_B_S217A: nicht_verbaut [00]
unbelegt_C_NVC_Navi_Dynamik_aktiv_1: initwert [00]
unbelegt_PMA_Frontsensorik: initwert [00]

Thanks, Maszika


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

I could not find this value on my car: LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l
I also have 2 ICM modules. Only one of them has 3000 - DATEN in it however.

I have a 2012 F10 with HUD, ACC.

Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

torcar said:


> I could not find this value on my car: LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l
> I also have 2 ICM modules. Only one of them has 3000 - DATEN in it however.
> 
> I have a 2012 F10 with HUD, ACC.
> ...


Do not limit your search to only section 3000. Search the entire CAFD using the search field. Start search at the top of the CAFD as it searches only downwards, and make sure you have no leading or trailing spaces in your search term.


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

Just tested... No LDM values. Also tested with abstand and anzeig, but no values that looks anything like LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l

Check screenshot (Sorry for poor quality) :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-l40sDtuNJXdlc5VnVNcTJTUGc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

And your car has factory 5DF (ACC+) or 541 (ACC)?


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

Yes.

Screenshot from the equipment list:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-l40sDtuNJXcGJUNGwzSzVhbUk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No idea then. :dunno:


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

Strange... Well, it just makes my car that much more unique 

Here's a banana for the effort... and there's more where it came from if you figure it out Shawn... 

:banana:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Was this ever figured? I found all functions in HU_NBT and KOMBI, but did not find any in ICM.

I have 2016 F10 with Driving Assistance Plus and ACC.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there a way to have this working on F31. 
Found all coding data except ICM > LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l 

Regards

My car is ACC equiped
F31 2014/06
Last i-step


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> Is there a way to have this working on F31.
> Found all coding data except ICM > LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l


Did you try enabling just the ones you found?
I know F30 Coding Reference Guide v1.7 only lists HUD_DISTANCE_INFO, HUD_PIA_IBRAKE, and IBRAKE_ABSTAND_ENABLE.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes i already try these 3 FDL code but it's not working


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> Yes i already try these 3 FDL code but it's not working


Ok. I had done offline coding to include those functions, but had not loaded in car or tested. I will still check it out, but doubt it will work.


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

If you have KAFAS2 you need to activate this functions in KAFAS2 ecu too.
3060 FCW_CODING, 17 
DISPLAY_HEADWAY_DISTANCE
Default werte 00(coded off) need to change to werte 01.
It's work on my F25 with KAFAS2.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

F25x said:


> If you have KAFAS2 you need to activate this functions in KAFAS2 ecu too.
> 3060 FCW_CODING, 17
> DISPLAY_HEADWAY_DISTANCE
> Default werte 00(coded off) need to change to werte 01.
> It's work on my F25 with KAFAS2.


Do you have ICM > LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l?


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have ICM > LDM_DIC_anzeig_ist_abstand_l?


No,i haven't.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

F25x said:


> No,i haven't.


How about SEND_STATUS_IBRAKE (IBRAKE_STAT_OFF to IBRAKE_STAT_ON_FXX)?

Alright, I will test it out and see if it work on F10.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> How about SEND_STATUS_IBRAKE (IBRAKE_STAT_OFF to IBRAKE_STAT_ON_FXX)?
> 
> Alright, I will test it out and see if it work on F10.


Worked on my F10....confirmed visually multiple times today. Tried to grab picture but phone did not focus.


----------

